
Flare: Social network powered by distributed storage - jacox
https://medium.com/@flare.global/announcing-the-flare-token-a662e0dfc3bd
======
jacox
Hey HN! I'm one of the co-founders of Flare, and we're pretty excited to be
announcing our launch on HN. We are creating a social network which uses IPFS
and blockchain to monetise through distributed storage, rather than personal
data harvesting. We are a team of grads and DPhil students based out of the
University of Oxford including the co-founder of Cashew and ex-NASA and
Microsoft researchers. We are crowdfunding a tokensale (pre-sale 6th Nov, and
public sale 11th Dec). Its a crazy market at the moment but we think, amongst
the hype, there is some serious potential to point the internet in a better
direction. Please check out our project-- feedback or questions welcome!

